# my dad might get one



## KICKINGTI (Jan 17, 2003)

i was wondering if there was anything you could do to the car that they have out to make more power, chips, cai, exhaust, superchargers, turbos, cams, boring out cylinders, anything?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: my dad might get one (KICKINGTI)*

First and foremost, he should get it with this.....


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: my dad might get one (VWGUY4EVER)*

...


----------

